

'Hangover' Molecule in Brain Found   - cwan
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20100510/sc_livescience/hangovermoleculeinbrainfound

======
eagleal
I hate it when they don't cite the actual papers!
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0010422)

